# NCEES Record



## ilikespe (Jun 15, 2014)

NCEES record how does it work. After we input employment and pe references, does NCEES contact each references and employment or does applicant contact each references using provided NCEES form and provide NCEES the form after references fill out the form and send to applicant? How does that work?


----------



## Lomarandil (Jun 16, 2014)

The applicant will contact each reference and send them a provided NCEES form. The references will then send their completed forms directly to the NCEES. It's good to include a pre-addressed and stamped envelope to them for that reason.


----------



## iwire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sounds like a lot work...just like PE application all over again...what is benefit besides the expedite on the RPE?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 16, 2014)

That depends on the industry you work in. I know when I interviewed for a consulting position, having an NCEES record was looked upon as a benefit to the firm since they would have an engineer on staff that could be licensed rather quickly.

And yes, it is a fair amount work (just like registering for the PE) to get a record, but very much worth it if one plans to become licensed in multiple states.


----------



## CM1234PE (Aug 20, 2014)

Does anyone have recent sample work experience form that they can share for ncees record?


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Aug 20, 2014)

I did one recently. I'll see if I can print off the copy. it was a relatively quick process. I just passed the PE in April 2014 for Alabama and last week became licensed in Georgia as a result of using the NCEES record.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Aug 20, 2014)

KatyLied said:


> I did one recently. I'll see if I can print off the copy. it was a relatively quick process. I just passed the PE in April 2014 for Alabama and last week became licensed in Georgia as a result of using the NCEES record.


I did the same thing. Licensed in Missouri, then when I applied to Washington, it was just a matter of filling out a few forms rather than getting references &amp; transcripts for each state. If/when I apply to another state everything will be there.

Just know that not every state accepts all portions of the record. Some states are picky about the references and/or work experience.

Also, save a copy of everything you submit to NCEES records program, once it is submitted you can't see it again.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 20, 2014)

CM1234PE said:


> Does anyone have recent sample work experience form that they can share for ncees record?


Do you have a copy of the work experience you submitted with your application to sit for the PE exam? It should be relatively similar in my opinion. Shortly after I passed my PE exam, I applied for an NCEES record and submitted much of the same information with a few additional PE references.



cupojoe PE said:


> Just know that not every state accepts all portions of the record. Some states are picky about the references and/or work experience.
> 
> Also, save a copy of everything you submit to NCEES records program, once it is submitted you can't see it again.


Generally the state board application will clearly indicate whether or not they will accept an NCEES record. It's best to read the requirements prior to making any record transmittal requests to NCEES. Also agree with keeping copies of all your record application documents. It's pretty easy today to keep copies of documents by either converting them or scanning to PDF.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Aug 20, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> CM1234PE said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have recent sample work experience form that they can share for ncees record?
> ...


Agreed....but if you have 2-3 states for the next couple years in mind that you may need to apply to, it's looking it up. Also NCEES keeps a list on their website of which states accept what (though take it with a grain of salt).


----------



## Kolso1PE (Aug 21, 2014)

Katy and Cupojoe - how long did it take for you guys to get your record verified and approved by NCEES from the day you submitted it online?


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Aug 21, 2014)

It was about a week between the time they received my last reference until they approved my record. Not long at all. Most of the time was spent on my end in coordinating transcripts, references, work verifications, etc.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mine took about a month. But it was "exam season" when I submitted my application.


----------



## Kolso1PE (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks guys I appreciate it - I'm submitting my application next week.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Aug 22, 2014)

Kolso1PE said:


> Katy and Cupojoe - how long did it take for you guys to get your record verified and approved by NCEES from the day you submitted it online?




It took about a week to get the approval and the forms.

It took a couple months to get the forms submitted. They lost some of the forms and misfiled some of them, so if it is taking a long time and your references say they have mailed them in, don't hesitate to call.


----------



## iwire (Aug 23, 2014)

thanks everyone. I will probably start the process..considered I need to be licensed in DC/VA/MD/DE and PA eventually...


----------



## iwire (Nov 23, 2014)

I started my NCESS record application this week after my boss urged me to do it since they are paying the expenses fee + transcript fee....but oh my...getting PE was the easy part! ..this is crazy

I have 10 letters I need to send out

2 transcripts request

5 working experiences references

2 exam verifications

1 PE verification....


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 23, 2014)

iwire said:


> I started my NCESS record application this week after my boss urged me to do it since they are paying the expenses fee + transcript fee....but oh my...getting PE was the easy part! ..this is crazy
> 
> I have 10 letters I need to send out
> 
> ...




Yeah, and on the transcript request, it doubles, because schools want you to send the school's form along with the NCEES form (and of course the check, what a scam).

I had 5 transcript requests, since I have college credit a 5 different colleges/universities.

I applied for my NCESS record back in March. Each year I have to send in one reference form, correct? I have since change jobs so I assume I will have to send in a work history document. I also started working on a Masters degree so I have some credits now, do I need to send a copy of that transcript every year until I graduate, or can it wait until I graduate?


----------



## iwire (Nov 23, 2014)

cupojoe PE said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > I started my NCESS record application this week after my boss urged me to do it since they are paying the expenses fee + transcript fee....but oh my...getting PE was the easy part! ..this is crazy
> ...


It's total scam..but luckily i don't have to pay for it.....so i have to send in my experience on yearly basic?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 23, 2014)

I think just a recommendation form and a few bucks. Im not sure what happens if you swith jobs and/or take classes.


----------



## P-E (Nov 23, 2014)

I think you have to update your employment if it changes. I went through the whole record application, took 3 months to finally get the number. First state I need comity doesn't use it. Nj go figure.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 24, 2014)

iwire said:


> cupojoe PE said:
> 
> 
> > iwire said:
> ...




If it's a scam, why do it? Would you rather do the same level of detail for the five states where you want to be licensed? And bother your references five different times? Have at it......


----------



## iwire (Nov 24, 2014)

felt like one...it was directed by my boss to do it..so ya..If I have to do it myself..I probably won't do it



Mike in Gastonia said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > cupojoe PE said:
> ...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 24, 2014)

I think the Records program provided by NCEES is an excellent service for multi-state licensure. Beats trying to track down references and pay for transcript requests each time.


----------



## iwire (Mar 27, 2015)

So, a quick updates..I have been slacking finishing up everything. The only thing I have to send experience records then I am done!


----------



## willsee (Mar 27, 2015)

Having a record is great. You get your references filled out ONCE for your record then are able to transmit to each state. Just sent my to Indiana and had to update a couple of references and work experience but was better than tracking down five references from previous employers.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 27, 2015)

^ agreed. Just did mine for Illinois and it was very easy with the record.


----------



## iwire (Mar 27, 2015)

Initial I saw the whole thing as a PITA and scam but I changed my mind. I am wrong lol...Since I started the process in Nov but I left the country for a month until Mid Jan before I sent out the PE reference letters and the transcripts...I got that resolved in Feb. I have been slacking on updating my working experiences. Initially I was lazy and ignorance. I just copied and paste my resume thinking it will be sufficient. Man I was wrong! I have detailed all my working experiences and then sent out to all the previous managers/supervisors once NCESS approved it. Fast forward to today, I sent out all my working experiences verifications to all my former companies + current.

5 totals = 1 current, 2 formers but same boss, and 2 other companies. Luckily I still keep in touch with most of them! 

In conclusion, I recommended anyone who thinking about NCEES records. It's beneficial especially your companies need you for it...definitely make your valuable and more $$$


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Mar 28, 2015)

iwire said:


> Initial I saw the whole thing as a PITA and scam but I changed my mind. I am wrong lol...Since I started the process in Nov but I left the country for a month until Mid Jan before I sent out the PE reference letters and the transcripts...I got that resolved in Feb. I have been slacking on updating my working experiences. Initially I was lazy and ignorance. I just copied and paste my resume thinking it will be sufficient. Man I was wrong! I have detailed all my working experiences and then sent out to all the previous managers/supervisors once NCESS approved it. Fast forward to today, I sent out all my working experiences verifications to all my former companies + current.
> 
> 5 totals = 1 current, 2 formers but same boss, and 2 other companies. Luckily I still keep in touch with most of them!
> 
> In conclusion, I recommended anyone who thinking about NCEES records. It's beneficial especially your companies need you for it...definitely make your valuable and more $$$




Just because it's useful, doesn't mean it's not a scam.


----------



## iwire (Mar 28, 2015)

cupojoe PE said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > Initial I saw the whole thing as a PITA and scam but I changed my mind. I am wrong lol...Since I started the process in Nov but I left the country for a month until Mid Jan before I sent out the PE reference letters and the transcripts...I got that resolved in Feb. I have been slacking on updating my working experiences. Initially I was lazy and ignorance. I just copied and paste my resume thinking it will be sufficient. Man I was wrong! I have detailed all my working experiences and then sent out to all the previous managers/supervisors once NCESS approved it. Fast forward to today, I sent out all my working experiences verifications to all my former companies + current.
> ...


This was my thought initially but it's not. It's valuable process


----------



## willsee (Mar 28, 2015)

I mean it doesn't make you more valuable it just saves you time.


----------



## P-E (Mar 29, 2015)

I got my Records number because I do work in multiple states and my company paid for it. Doesn't help with licensing in all states; NJ for example.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Mar 29, 2015)

iwire said:


> cupojoe PE said:
> 
> 
> > iwire said:
> ...




Have it, used it, pay for it year after year. Still think it is a scam.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 29, 2015)

cupojoe PE said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > cupojoe PE said:
> ...


A "scam" would infer that you didn't get the intended use of a service you paid for. Which by your description, is not the case. Is this another way for NCEES to make money? Perhaps, but you can't fault them for that as they do run a business.


----------



## OffShawz (May 31, 2015)

I'm going to bump this b/c it has the most replied to questions about NCEES records, so I thought I'd ask:

During the NCEES Records Application steps, it requires you to provide info on your FE and PE Exams. Here's the kicker. I got a waiver from TX on the FE b/c of experience (8 years out of college working in the industry). Naturally the records program doesnt let me move to any further steps until I fill out info on FE/PE exam info, the former of which i dont have.

On a scale of 1 to porn star, how screwed am I? Am I ineligible for an NCEES record due to the FE Waiver? Have folks who have done this contacted the NCEES about lifting this and doing the rest of the application (the software script doesnt let you move on to other sections until you've completed this one, so right now I'm SOL)? Is it only Texas that allows for applicants to waive the FE with enough experience?

I'd like to make it easier to get licensed in other states, but I didnt realize not taking the FE was going to put me behind the 8-ball on this.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 31, 2015)

OffShawz said:


> I'm going to bump this b/c it has the most replied to questions about NCEES records, so I thought I'd ask:
> 
> During the NCEES Records Application steps, it requires you to provide info on your FE and PE Exams. Here's the kicker. I got a waiver from TX on the FE b/c of experience (8 years out of college working in the industry). Naturally the records program doesnt let me move to any further steps until I fill out info on FE/PE exam info, the former of which i dont have.
> 
> ...


Well, on the opening page of the records part of the NCEES website, under examinations it says the following:



> If your state board waived the FE exam requirement for your initial license, enter your PE exam date and jurisdiction information for both the FE and PE.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (May 31, 2015)

OffShawz said:


> I'm going to bump this b/c it has the most replied to questions about NCEES records, so I thought I'd ask:
> 
> During the NCEES Records Application steps, it requires you to provide info on your FE and PE Exams. Here's the kicker. I got a waiver from TX on the FE b/c of experience (8 years out of college working in the industry). Naturally the records program doesnt let me move to any further steps until I fill out info on FE/PE exam info, the former of which i dont have.
> 
> ...




If you call NCEES, they may be able to help you advance through the process to at least track the rest of the documentation in the record. Though your ability to get a record set up seems like a secondary issue if you are looking to get comity. My guess is most states are going to want you to have taken the FE exam before they issue a license by comity. For example, a couple friends of mine have degrees in Engineering Technology (as a opposed to Engineering). They were able to get licensed in South Dakota, but are ineligible for comity in nearly every other state.


----------



## OffShawz (May 31, 2015)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Well, on the opening page of the records part of the NCEES website, under examinations it says the following:
> 
> 
> 
> > If your state board waived the FE exam requirement for your initial license, enter your PE exam date and jurisdiction information for both the FE and PE.


But, like, reading's hard, and I totally missed that! Thanks!

Sorry for wasting y'all's time!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

OffShawz said:


> ..
> Sorry for wasting y'all's time!


Um, why do you think most of us are here?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 3, 2015)

If you transferred your credits from a community college to a university, do you need to list each of them separately as schools attended?

It seems that when I transferred, the university gave me the credits earned and absorbed the courses.

Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## Lomarandil (Nov 3, 2015)

Yep, I had to list them separately and submit transcripts for each. Little bit of a PITA, but thank goodness I only had to do it once for the Record.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lomarandil said:


> Yep, I had to list them separately and submit transcripts for each. Little bit of a PITA, but thank goodness I only had to do it once for the Record.




Thanks.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 5, 2015)

Another quick question for anyone who worked before engineering:

WTF???

I have to go and track down someone at every stinking place I worked at before I decided to go to college?

Good grief. what a PITA that will be.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 5, 2015)

^ LOL. Depends on what you all decide to list as applicable engineering work experience. I listed nothing before my undergraduate years. Even my first job out of school (inside sales) I did not list because it did not directly apply to my engineering discipline.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 5, 2015)

That is what I would think to do, but the paperwork says all jobs post highschool. Who gives a rats ass that I worked at a grocery store when I was a kid?


----------



## P-E (Nov 5, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Another quick question for anyone who worked before engineering:
> 
> WTF???
> 
> ...


Don't forget any and all paper routes, baby sitting hours, money laundering schemes and crack house start ups


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 5, 2015)

Damn, I forgot about all my hoes.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2015)

I think you just have to list employment and school since HS but dont have to get letters from bosses--

Some states want all employment since HS. When i applied for CO license they were that way, i just listed my supervisor from when i was in the US Army as G Bush 41 &amp; B Clinton respectively...

I think its really dumb to ask for work history before graduation from college..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 5, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> That is what I would think to do, but the paperwork says all jobs post highschool. Who gives a rats ass that I worked at a grocery store when I was a kid?


I'm assuming you didn't attend college right after high school? Unless the wording on the application has since changed, it just wants your employment after high school only if there's a gap. References pertain those engagements you consider to be professional. Other engagements do not need references.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes, I started college 6 years later.

I will just talk to NCEES, see what they really need.


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Nov 9, 2015)

They're going to want the information that meets the most stringent requirement. If in the case of Road Guy's example, CO wants every employer from HS on, that's what you'll need to provide. Getting employment verifications from the 9 employers I've had since college was a pain in the rear but that's what I need to do for the NCEES. It's definitely worth it though. Illinois issued my license within a week of receiving my application. I think they just wanted the money since the state is broke.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 9, 2015)

I have to find all these people to get verification?

Time to jump in the Delorean and go to college straight out of high school.

Once again:

1. Nationally administered test

2. 55 ways of interpreting the rules


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Nov 9, 2015)

Is any of your pre-college experience engineering related? I wouldn't think they'd want verification if it isn't as it has no bearing on your professional qualifications.

As someone who has been applying for licensure in more states recently, the differences in the rules become even more apparent. Some states want the application notarized, some have take home rule/ethics exams, some want detailed experience information, etc. One of the odder requirements is for Massachusetts, which has you submit 1 pound of engineering paper work such as plans, calculations or reports. Why does it have to be 1 pound anyway?


----------



## iwire (Nov 9, 2015)

I did not put any non engineering jobs pre college and during college ..i was working as helper pre college, photography shop pre college,

Research assistant and food service during college..

my application only required after graduation till now


----------



## P-E (Nov 9, 2015)

Joe Dirt PE said:


> Is any of your pre-college experience engineering related? I wouldn't think they'd want verification if it isn't as it has no bearing on your professional qualifications.
> 
> As someone who has been applying for licensure in more states recently, the differences in the rules become even more apparent. Some states want the application notarized, some have take home rule/ethics exams, some want detailed experience information, etc. One of the odder requirements is for Massachusetts, which has you submit 1 pound of engineering paper work such as plans, calculations or reports. Why does it have to be 1 pound anyway?


Typically Massachusetts requires a pound of flesh to do anything. A pound of paper is getting off easy.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 10, 2015)

I lived in Mass and took the test there. I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Nov 11, 2015)

They don't call it the Commiewealth for nothing.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 11, 2015)

or taxachussets.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 11, 2015)

FWIW It doesn't have to be 1lb. of paperwork, that is the upper limit.  Seeing as they are requesting examples of your engineering work (which could get quite volumnuous), it's actually a rather clever way of defining a limit.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 11, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> FWIW It doesn't have to be 1lb. of paperwork, that is the upper limit.  Seeing as they are requesting examples of your engineering work (which could get quite volumnuous), it's actually a rather clever way of defining a limit.


Thank God for 42x30 prints!


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Nov 11, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> FWIW It doesn't have to be 1lb. of paperwork, that is the upper limit.  Seeing as they are requesting examples of your engineering work (which could get quite volumnuous), it's actually a rather clever way of defining a limit.


One drainage report can easily be over a pound. It certainly made me be selective when I applied.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Well, I printed out and mailed all the forms on Friday. We'll see how good all my references are on returning everything.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 24, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Well, I printed out and mailed all the forms on Friday. We'll see how good all my references are on returning everything.


That is usually the more difficult aspect.  Having to track down refs.  "Hey, remember that thing I gave you last MONTH?"  :smh:


----------



## jglavin PE (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm renewing my record this month. Do I have to get a new reference each year or can I use the same guys that signed off initially? It is worded somewhat vaguely in the instructions.

Because if I have to come up with an unused PE each year like you do when changing passwords, I'm going to run out of colleagues after a while...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 1, 2015)

jglavin said:


> I'm renewing my record this month. Do I have to get a new reference each year or can I use the same guys that signed off initially? It is worded somewhat vaguely in the instructions.
> 
> Because if I have to come up with an unused PE each year like you do when changing passwords, I'm going to run out of colleagues after a while...


I would think that the same person can be used repeatedly. I would be hosed after year 2 otherwise.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Since NCEES is taking forever to update my records application, should that be taken as a sign of good things to come for freshly minted certificates?

I'm guessing not.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> I would think that the same person can be used repeatedly. I would be hosed after year 2 otherwise.


The same person can be used.  However, you can update your work experience accordingly with more of the recent projects you worked on.


----------



## P-E (Dec 2, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> The same person can be used.  However, you can update your work experience accordingly with more of the recent projects you worked on.


Just make sure you use a different credit card number.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2015)

Well, all of my engineering references came through in a decent amount of time. However, I had to have an employment verification from one non-engineering related job and they are dragging their feet. I tried to email the girl in HR to make sure she even received the paperwork and she won't reply.

How long does this go on before I have to drive to my former employer to persuade them to sign a stupid sheet of paper, or have NCEES accept some sort of "they don't give a crap" explanation?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2015)

^ if unresponsive, I would work more with NCEES on that.  This goes back to what I was saying about carefully reporting those positions you held which would actually be able to properly validate you.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2015)

I listed all jobs per their instructions but they only went back so far. Like I said, it isn't an engineering job. Decent sized company with a lot of office staff, so I am stuck in limbo for now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2015)

Understood.  But I also didn't list my first position out of school in inside sales as I knew it would only cause problems.  Didn't have any hang-ups during the approval process. :dunno:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2015)

This is the job I had in college, so it is middle of the pack so to speak. Finally got a phone number and called. But, no one answered.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2015)

And I certainly didn't list any of the "Joe" jobs I had in school.  I don't event think the have the same mgmt structure anymore.  LOL

Might be best to speak with an NCEES rep. and see what they think about striking that from your experience since it is non-engineering related anyway.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 15, 2015)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> This is the job I had in college, so it is middle of the pack so to speak. Finally got a phone number and called. But, no one answered.


When I did the NCEES record they wanted to know about any jobs I had between high school and college. Then every job I have had since college. I worked as a summer camp counselor in the summer between high school and college. I was able to track down the Camp Director who signed the paper for me. They didn't care about the summers I worked that same job in college or the internships I had. They only cared about the time between high school and college and after college. I don't see how a summer I spent when I was 18 teaching 11 year olds how to burn random things (aka build a fire) and cut their fingers open (aka use a knife/hatchet properly) has any bearing on what I do now, but I'm clearly not the expert on this.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2015)

I know what you mean but this was a full time job for almost 9 years. I just don't understand why they need anything that isn't being counted as engineering experience, which this isn't. It was a factory job. It will get done, it just is a real PITA.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 15, 2015)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> I know what you mean but this was a full time job for almost 9 years. I just don't understand why they need anything that isn't being counted as engineering experience, which this isn't. It was a factory job. It will get done, it just is a real PITA.


I'm sure its just there is one state that requires to know what you did from high school on, so they made the NCEES record reflect that to make it more versatile.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2015)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> > 4 hours ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: I know what you mean but this was a full time job for almost 9 years. I just don't understand why they need anything that isn't being counted as engineering experience, which this isn't. It was a factory job. It will get done, it just is a real PITA.
> 
> 
> I'm sure its just there is one state that requires to know what you did from high school on, so they made the NCEES record reflect that to make it more versatile.


I know, just aggravating.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2015)

Well they didn't seem to care in my case.  Engineer's luck then?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 16, 2015)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> We're going to have to report this. This new quote system still seems a bit buggy (or I'm slow).


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 16, 2015)

It took 36 days, but I finally got movement on the last verification. Hopefully Monday it will show up at NCEES and the process can move forward.


----------



## MI-Roger (Dec 17, 2015)

Maintain records of every project you complete each year.

Maintain contact with all your previous supervisors.  Even an annual holiday card will assist in keeping current mailing addresses.  Social media may work best if your supervisors participate.

Do Not Wait until you need commity to start the process.

I received my BSME in 1979, my PE in 1983, and my NCEES Record in 2009.  I had records of previous projects because I never threw away of my old Resumes, even the typewritten ones (anyone remember typewriters?)  I had contact information for most of my former supervisors but still found myself blind-calling an individual in Arkansas who had the same unusual name as my first boss 30 years previously in Michigan.  Luckily he was the right guy and at age 85 still sharp as a tack and remembered me (deaf as a stump too).

It took 3 months of time to fulfill all requirements and receive my Council Record.  Because of the recession I was working diligently to fulfill the requirements just in case I needed to move out of State in a hurry to secure another job.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 28, 2015)

does anyone have an idea of how long the review process takes once they receive everything?

Obviously, there will be variables. I was just trying to get a ballpark idea of the timeline.


----------



## jglavin PE (Dec 28, 2015)

It wasn't long for me, but I didn't have much to review. Only 2 jobs and 8 or so years of experience. Perhaps 1-2 weeks after they received everything. I just renewed last month and it was about the same timeframe.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 28, 2015)

Was about 3-4 weeks for them to validate all my info.  2 months total from start to finish for the entire process.  If you suspect it taking longer than it should, you can contact them.  They are pretty responsive, especially in between exam cycles.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 28, 2015)

I figured with the holidays and all it will take a bit of time. I was trying to see what others had seen as far as the timeline goes.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Well, I have to give NCEES credit. They issued my records number today.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 30, 2015)

Awesome job Ken.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks Matt, but I just filled out papers. lol


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 30, 2015)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Thanks Matt, but I just filled out papers. lol


True, but your drive and determination made it happen.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 30, 2015)

They'll be sending you an actual "record cert." in the mail as well as a small wallet-style card (why I don't know).  Then just keep in mind that annual renewal requiring one P.E. reference.  They're pretty good at sending early email notifications for upcoming renewals.  Congrats fellow record holder! :thumbs:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 30, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> They'll be sending you an actual "record cert." in the mail as well as a small wallet-style card (why I don't know).  Then just keep in mind that annual renewal requiring one P.E. reference.  They're pretty good at sending early email notifications for upcoming renewals.  Congrats fellow record holder! :thumbs:


Thanks fox. Now to get work that will require me to have multiple licenses. ......


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 30, 2015)

^ and the PDH's that come with the license(s).


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 30, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ and the PDH's that come with the license(s).


If I can get new work that requires multistate, I will GLADLY do the pdh's.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 30, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ and the PDH's that come with the license(s).


I don't see where that is a requirement for my state.  Are there very many where it is?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 30, 2015)

Audi driver said:


> I don't see where that is a requirement for my state.  Are there very many where it is?


Perhaps look to see if there is a section on "continuing education" and/or license renewal requirements.  As an example for my state (WI), here are the CE requirements:

http://dsps.wi.gov/Default.aspx?Page=84ea532b-65b1-46de-8acb-3c09f8f05589


----------

